# Poor battery life?



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't been getting such great battery life with my nexus. It died in about 5 hours on mine then I exchanged it for a now one and the screenshot shows what I get now. I don't think its rom or kernel because I'm running aokp with lean and people get great battery life with it. 
Screen on for 1h, 30% brightness, just messaging and tapatalk a bit.








Here it was at the end of the day.














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

according to your screenshot your screen was on for almost 2.5 hours...

edit: correction, now that i think about it i'm not sure those are percentages of time, but of battery draw.


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

kendon said:


> according to your screenshot your screen was on for almost 2.5 hours...
> 
> edit: correction, now that i think about it i'm not sure those are percentages of time, but of battery draw.


I edited it with the screenshots at the end of the day. That screen time of just messaging should not kill my battery like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

I get superb battery from mine now. This is mine after moderate use. Screen on time about 95 mins or so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

gr36 said:


> I get superb battery from mine now. This is mine after moderate use. Screen on time about 95 mins or so.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Now what i wanna know is what differs from ours to have your so great. How can we figure this out. I have a feeling i have something murdering my battery that can easily be fixed.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

I am running Stock ROM with Falcon kernel, and I can get like 1 day and 8 hours out of my battery. BUT, I do not get much more than 4 hours of on-screen time either. Our phone uses SO my battery when the screen is on, but it idle's very well. So I think that is the problem


----------



## Soutaiseiriron (Feb 8, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, radios can affect ones battery life. Trying different one's could help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

Soutaiseiriron said:


> If I'm not mistaken, radios can affect ones battery life. Trying different one's could help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


can it affect it a lot though.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's at the end of today, you can see I even charged it about 5% and still got under half of what everyone else gets. 




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MadDoc (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you use any Rom and kernel?
Also, turning off wifi should keep you going longer


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

MadDoc said:


> Do you use any Rom and kernel?
> Also, turning off wifi should keep you going longer


Aokp and Franco 18
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## faithcry (Sep 4, 2011)

bendirkss said:


> Aokp and Franco 18
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try using morfics kernels instead, I find that I get abysmal battery life with Franco, while getting superb battery life with morfics, but this is completely subjective to your phone. Some phone like Franco better than morfic and vice versa just gotta test everything!


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

wifi seems to draw a lot of power in general.


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I got a very nice standby here with Franco. Maybe it works for me.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spences10 (Jun 23, 2011)

I get around 10hrs with max of about 3hr screen time, that's what kills the battery it's that massive screen

If you still think its and app I use several apps to monitor what going on with my phone

CPUSpy
SystemPanel
BetterBatteryStats

And of course the built in battery monitor, you can use these to see if your phone is going into deep sleep [with CPUSpy] and if it's not use system panel to record what it is


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 7, 2012)

spences10 said:


> I get around 10hrs with max of about 3hr screen time, that's what kills the battery it's that massive screen
> 
> If you still think its and app I use several apps to monitor what going on with my phone
> 
> ...


 well you can see my wake locks, and see that the phone is waking up quite often. I did turn my screen on a lot but when it was sleeping its waking up often with tiny wakes.














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brzgw (Jun 30, 2011)

I am having the same problems. I use CPUSpy, phone sits on 350 MHz too long. Sleeps half of the time. Some app or radio keeps on waking the phone up. I hate it.


----------



## spences10 (Jun 23, 2011)

brzgw said:


> I am having the same problems. I use CPUSpy, phone sits on 350 MHz too long. Sleeps half of the time. Some app or radio keeps on waking the phone up. I hate it.


Find it and kill it









I have ~120 app installed the vast majority of which if they use a syncing service i hav disabled


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Franco milestone 2 has gotten me the best results regarding battery life

Sent from my (GSM) i9250 Galaxy Nexus


----------

